# Need opinions.. 9yo Welsh B pony



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been offered a trade for my Levi, and the trade is a little Welsh B pony. I'm looking for a pony for my children.

Anyway - this guy is 9yo. 
Rocky Pics :: RockySale_0001.flv video by Star389 - Photobucket


















Since I'm selling my gelding for $600, and if trading for this guy - would make him about $600 too. 

What do you think?


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

He's adorable! 
He does have a big tummy on him tho. And he looks very calm! Make sure you try him out before you trade


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he looks pretty good. soemthing about how is neck ties into his shoulder looks a little wonky in the second picture but of course it could be the angle. but he's a kids horse and i think he is gorgeous!!!. is he gentle enough for a kids horse? how old are the kids? and what kind of riding will they be doing?

also why are you getting rid of Levi? because i LOVE him! he is absolutly gorgeous!! i'd take him in a heart beat! especially at 600$'s unless of course he has some kind of attitude problem


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE section B Welsh's. IMO there would be no better pony you could get for your kids, as long as he's good (which the majority of them are). 

_Typically_ section B's are of sound mind, very kid friendly


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Hubby says I have too many horses. Pff. Whatever. So that's why I'm selling Levi. I'm being totally picky about who he goes to because he's a total character. Steals french fries of all the awful crimes he commits!! He's actually a police horse reject - only reason they didn't keep him is he's too short (16.1hh) because of all the horses I've ever met, he's basically bombproof. Nothing phases him.

My 4 year old can pick out his feet. My 8 year old can ride him without a guide.

But I'm on the search for an eventing partner and since I may have found him, and since I also have a Cleveland Bay foal coming in June this year, and since we have Cowboy... hubby is trying to get me to thin the herd a bit. Levi needs a job and he's not getting one with me. 

In response to my kids - they'll be riding English. I don't know how to ride Western. But this little guy jumps too which they sent me a video of.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh and I'm going to be holding mini-clinics for parents and kids that "absolutely have to positively have a pony" but don't know what it entails. Basically they will learn about what it really takes to take care of a pony, including vet care, farrier care, feeding, maintaining, grooming and poop scooping. 

So I'm looking for candidates for that too. I have one Arab/Welsh mare that I'm picking up Sunday for that too.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

man now i wish i lived near you lol we need a better kids horse for the 11 and 9 year old. they are very confident with horses but they need one to gain even more confidence with. but if a Welsh B is what you need and he is exactly what you are looking for. then why not trade? you'll both be getting a HECK of a deal!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Around me, a nice pony like the one you are looking at is worth it's weight in gold so $600 is a good price.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh I think I'd be a fool to let him get away. I'm interested to see what he looks like without the huge belly haha.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He does look a little on the heavy side 8)!


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Aw he's super cute and is a steal for $600 wow. I'm sure he will lose that weight haha.


----------

